# Leopard Gecko egg laying



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

what do you use in your Leopard Gecko egg laying box ?

This year I have used soil and spagnum moss with plenty of sucess.

Are there any better substances that are out there ?

Tony


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Tony,

For years I used a mix of sand and peat in laying boxes but because a lot of the girls decided they would lay in the spaghnum moss in their moist hides I swapped the peat/sand for just moss and make sure there is a box for each girl to lay in to save any rowing, I check it quite often to make sure its not dry and replace it every now and then with fresh.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanx for you views Tony, Great to meet you at Kidderminster.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I use spagnum moss.


----------



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)

tonkaz0 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> For years I used a mix of sand and peat in laying boxes but because a lot of the girls decided they would lay in the spaghnum moss in their moist hides I swapped the peat/sand for just moss and make sure there is a box for each girl to lay in to save any rowing, I check it quite often to make sure its not dry and replace it every now and then with fresh.


We use the same method as Tony, Moss which is checked and replaced. They seem to love it and have a very high success rate!


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

U never asked me !
:gasp:

Anyway - Sphagnum moss for me too (also known as the moist hide....):whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i use eco earth

had to stop using moss cause one of my leos ( from devon ) likes to eat it


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

i use vermiculite with good success this year. just have a moist and laying place all in one


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

tonydavo said:


> Thanx for you views Tony, Great to meet you at Kidderminster.


 
Nice meeting you to Tony, and thanks for bringing your Northern monkey down with you to show us! bit of an ugly brute though isnt he :lol2:




Big Red One said:


> U never asked me !
> :gasp:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aaaawww B.R.O. he didnt mean it! I did though ha ha,





pigglywiggly said:


> i use eco earth
> 
> had to stop using moss cause one of my leos ( from devon ) likes to eat it


 
Ooooaaahhh me hansome one of mine I presume! I feeds all me Leos on Spaghnum moss at first then move them on to turnip greens and parsnips boiled in Cider, perhaps its a Devon thing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep thats the one, the loverly lavender mack :lol2: 
he`s just eating mud now tho like the others.
i`ve been on the cider tho and i cant see straight.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> Nice meeting you to Tony, and thanks for bringing your Northern monkey down with you to show us! bit of an ugly brute though isnt he :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the first time I had allowed him (Northern Monkey)to drive but he didnt have a clue, got lost 3 times :whistling2: I take it his misses normally drives !
Spaggy moss it is then :2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

tonydavo said:


> It was the first time I had allowed him (Northern Monkey)to drive but he didnt have a clue, got lost 3 times :whistling2: I take it his misses normally drives !
> Spaggy moss it is then :2thumb:


I blame the co driver, couldn't even work the sat nav!


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> I blame the co driver, couldn't even work the sat nav!


I normally have the other half as the co driver, commonly known as the "SAT NAG"


----------

